# Would mice enjoy a dig box?



## MythsNTails

I have two pet rats that love digging in their coconut-fiber dig box. I let grass grow in it that they dig up, etc.

I've noticed my mice like to dig in their bedding and it has made me wonder if they would like their own mini-dig-box too. Has anyone tried this? Do mice like to dig?


----------



## visitor

I`ve noticed mice regularly dig their bedding but this seems to be to control the temperature in their bed. When it`s warm they spread the beddings out, when it`s cold they pile it all up in one corner. 
My rabbits would do this when they had kits in the nest, so it`s obviously a natural instinct.

The mice do dig shavings into their bowl too... that`s just to annoy us i think.

Give them a dig box and see what they do with it


----------



## AyJay658

I have a dig box for my mice but have only tried it with woodshavings. My boy loves to dig out the bottom and make a 'cave'. It invariably collapses if he goes too far though. I'm sure he would prefer a better substrate but I don't know what or where to buy it. One of my girls started tunnelling under the substrate when I got her as well. She would vanish and you would just see the floor moving! :L


----------



## silverdawn92

I gave mine a dig box with some food in it once, they liked digging it up and hiding it again when they were done.


----------



## thammy24

One of my mice looooooooves digging. He digs up the new carefresh for no particular reason and one time I gave them a bowl of dirt (I sterilized the dirt though, put it in boiling water and then semi-dried it in the oven, too much work though) anyway, the next morning is was absolutely EVERYWHERE, but the had an absolute blast, lol.


----------



## jackiee

I would think they would dig in the wild, so a dig box should be good for them


----------

